# Purple Diamond Spilo Itching



## shagrath (Nov 30, 2012)

my purple diamond spilo keeps rubbing against a piece of driftwood is this a sign of Ich or parasite and what steps should i take


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

what are your water parameters (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, ph etc) and what is your water change schedule like?


----------

